# Broadmoor starter issues



## mft (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a 42 " Broadmoor with 16hp V twin BS engine. When started the starter motor continues to spin for about 20 seconds and then I cn hear a click under the dash and it stops?


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

most likely the starter solenoid has gone bad (sticking)...

check/change it quick before starter &/or throwout gear goes also...

william...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,gotta agree with Hackware. Check with Simplicity,and see if there might be a recall/warranty on it.


----------

